
Waymo’s driverless taxis are not free of labour costs - jonbaer
https://www.ft.com/content/125e4ef4-fc6f-11e8-b03f-bc62050f3c4e
======
zamadatix
Paywall

~~~
greenyoda
Workaround: [https://outline.com/BpXwdX](https://outline.com/BpXwdX)

